# Turning pens between centers instead of mandrel



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I recently watched a video where the guy was turning pens between 60 degree centers instead of using a mandrel. He had a dead center on the drive side and a live center on the tailstock. The centers contacted the bushings with the blank in-between. He said it was more accurate. I don't know enough to say whether or not it's more accurate, but it sure seemed like a very simple approach that also makes it easier to mount the blank on the lathe. This guy was clearly an expert; he turned the blank to a couple thousandths undersize, then built up CA until it was a few thousands oversize, then turned it back down so it would exactly meet the pen parts. Before I go and buy a 60 degree dead center, can anyone share thoughts on using centers instead of a mandrel?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's the video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3DC3n2IQLE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

What will you do about bushings if you have no mandrel


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Quickstep said:


> Before I go and buy a 60 degree dead center, can anyone share thoughts on using centers instead of a mandrel?


IMO, worst case, it works as well as using a mandrel.

Best case (using bushings that are actually made for between-center use, or are dual purpose) I find it much better.

By "made for between-center" bushings, I mean that they are machined with a 60 degree conical recess to mate perfectly with the 60 degree dead and live centers.

I have some which are dual purpose -- conical machining but also drilled through to thread onto a mandrel.

I've used regular bushings between centers, but there's less mating surface contact between the centers and the bushings (just the thin ring where the centers press against the inside of the drilled hole), therefore a greater chance of things getting out of alignment.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> What will you do about bushings if you have no mandrel


they make between centers bushings. They are very well made and I have lots of them. A little spendy but worth it. 
http://www.penturnersproducts.com/
OR

You can just turn and caliper the end to the right size, like you would a plug or any other precise turning. You can find out the size by calipering the pen kit.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I forgot to post the link to where I bought some "mandrel and turn-between-center" bushings ... Lazerlinez


----------

